# [make.conf] duda sobre LDFLAGS (cerrado)

## carlos plaza

Hola a toda esta gran familia Gentoo

Bueno amigos, tengo una duda luego de actualizar el NEWS me recomienda que agregue  

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" al make.conf
```

Para aprovechar el nuevo valor predeterminado del profile.

Pero leyendo varios post, también veo esto y otras variables. 

```
LDFLAGS = "-Wl,-O1"
```

 y sinceramente no entiendo mucho  :Embarassed: 

De antemano muchas gracias.

----------

## i92guboj

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Hola a toda esta gran familia Gentoo
> 
> Bueno amigos, tengo una duda luego de actualizar el NEWS me recomienda que agregue  
> 
> ```
> ...

 

No.

Lo que el aviso de portage te dice es que en el caso de que quieras modificar LDFLAGS debes añadir ${LDFLAGS} para concatenar el antiguo valor al nuevo. 

 *Quote:*   

> Pero leyendo varios post, también veo esto y otras variables. 
> 
> ```
> LDFLAGS = "-Wl,-O1"
> ```
> ...

 

En los foros se leen muchas cosas. El uso de LDFLAGS en tu make.conf no está soportado. El valor por defecto es considerado estable y si tienes que preguntar probablemente no deberías cambiarlo. En resumen: no incluyas líneas alguna para LDFLAGS en tu make.conf y vive feliz con el valor predeterminado. Portage ya se ocupará de darle un valor adecuado por ti.

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Hola, segun esto http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml en algunos paquetes

puede haber fallos con:

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

```

claro, que con pocos paquetes, asi esta por defecto en los profiles defecto desde ayer  :Razz: 

o si tienen dudas, usar el re viejo y seguro:

```

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

```

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias i92guboj, DJ_DEXTER

El caso es que en mi make.conf no tenia LDFLAGS y agregue 

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" 
```

pero me llamo la atencion  

```
LDFLAGS = "-Wl,-O1"
```

 y sinceramente no entiendo mucho, nunca había tenido información (tendré que leer mas, pero no se por donde empezar)    :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Question: 

Nota: después que agregue la linea, actualice y no vi ninguna diferencia  :Question: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *carlos plaza wrote:*   

> Gracias i92guboj, DJ_DEXTER
> 
> El caso es que en mi make.conf no tenia LDFLAGS y agregue 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Como sugiero más arriba, deberías olvidarte del asunto y quitar LDFLAGS de tu make.conf.

LDFLAGS="-Wl, -O1" era el valor predeterminado anterior, y usar LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS}" es malgastar espacio, porque estás asignando a LDFLAGS el valor de LDFLAGS (dejándolo todo tal y como estaba). Es una línea inocua. Al menos no hará daño, pero es totalmente inútil.

Repito: el mensaje de portage se refiere a lo siquiente:

```
LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS},-el-resto-de-flags-que-quieras-añadir"
```

Para concatenar el valor actual de LDFLAGS (el predeterminado de portage) con los parámetros extra que quieras añadir. ¿Qué parámetros añadir? Si tienes que preguntar mejor no añadas ninguno. El uso de LDFLAGS en tu make.conf está completamente no soportado y antes de aceptar un bug con LDFLAGS modificado lo primero que te van a pedir es que vuelvas a recompilar todo tu sistema sin LDFLAGS custom e intentes reproducir el bug.

----------

## carlos plaza

Gracias i92guboj

Linea eliminada y actualizando.

Muchas gracias de nuevo  :Very Happy: 

----------

